

Ask HN: I need help with Amazon SES as I'm stuck building my software. (URGENT) - rahulvarshneya

I&#x27;m building an emailer software (similar to mail chimp, but rather basic) using Amazon SES. My challenge is how to allow other users to send emails using my service through their domains? SES does not allow sending from other domains unless they&#x27;re verified.<p>Can you please help, this is urgent!
======
thejay
Request production access
[http://docs.aws.amazon.com/ses/latest/DeveloperGuide/request...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/ses/latest/DeveloperGuide/request-
production-access.html)

------
FaisalAbid
If SES doesn't allow you, then take a look at Mandrill.

------
anigbrowl
Try stackexchange.com for this sort of question.

